# Big Trip West



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Well the day has FINALLY arrived. We leave this evening after DH gets home from work. We already know there will be lots of traffic to contend with, and don't know where we will stay tonight, but since DH is the driver, and he wanted to leave this weekend, we are headed west.

Planning to travel I-80 to the Salt lake area first, Brigham City. Want to see the Great Salt Lake. We've been told by 'someone who has been there' that the lake is a dissapointment, but we want to see it ourselves.

From there we have 5 nights in Yellowstone, Fishing Bridge. From other threads we have learned that it is basically a Rv parking lot, but it has hookups, and with asthma, at this time of the year hookups could be important.

Then Mt Rushmore/Black Hills area, and on to DeSmet, SD. DD is a great fan of 'Little House on the prairie', and that is where the Ingall's homestead is.

I have family in Northern Indiana, so we will be stopping off there at both ends of the trip. Our plan is driving only 6-7 hours a day, 300-350 miles most days.

Will be staying at some CG's with wifi, so will likely be checking in from time to time.

We have a wonderful next door neighbor who is going to take care of the place for us. He always keeps an eye out anyway. Could be called a nosy neighbor, except that in these days, sometimes a nosy neighbor is the best security around.

To those others who will be hitting the road this weekend, stay safe!

Rita


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a wonderful time!! I'm jealous... I need to get out west again!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

If you want to make the Salt Lake visit worthwhile, visit Antelope Island.
It is a large game preserve island near SLC in the Lake. Many Buffalo. deer, etc.

Dave


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Rita,

Sounds like a wonderful trip. Have a great time and stay safe.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. Have a great time and drive safe.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Rita!








Be sure to take lot's of pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

detour to Washington State! we got some pretty nice folks here in the PNW!


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Where are u stayin in northern indiana?

4beeps


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. MUCH of where we are going, just not in that order. We'll be at Mt. Rushmore the last of June, so I'll be checking back in along our way to get your feedback from there. 
Drive safe and keep us posted!
Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dave, I've already researched Antelope Island, and want to do that.

4beeps, I have a brother in Middlebury, he has a campsite with hookups at the back of his property, so will be staying with them.

Found a CG in Mercer that would let us reserve for just one night, so are headed there tonight.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Rita,

Linda reminded me to mention that there is a campground on Antelope Island.
Hope you enjoy it as much as we have after multiple visits.

Dave and Linda


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't forget pics.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

When you visit Rushmore, be sure to go back for the evening show. It's very inspirational.

And if you're going to Salt Lake City, swing by Moab, Utah if you have time. Arches NP is right next door and Canyonlands NP is only 30 miles away. Did that trip last summer.

Take your hikin' shoes, water bottles, and plenty of sunscreen. You have to hike to see most of the arches, but it's worth the energy expended.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dave and Linda, Antelope Island had no sites to reserve when I found out about it, but we are planning to visit.

Mike, DH and I were at Arches about 10 years ago. Absolutely Beautiful!

Hi all, We are now in the Grand Island area of Nebraska. So far, my impressions along route 80 are, Illinois is flat, Iowa is rolling hills, and Nebraska is windy. Now mind you, these are what we have seen so far. Today is a windy day. We will be here until Wednesday, DH birthday is tomorrow, so when I planned this trip I choose a two day stay, so he wouldn't have to drive on his Birthday.

Saw two Outbacks eastbound on I-80 between Omaha and York.

Wednesday we head to Fort Collins, Colorado.

So far, this is an absolutely beautiful trip.

Photos will likely be after we get home.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Rita,

Glad you're enjoying that wonderful trip. Happy birthday wishes for your DH for tomorrow. We'll be expecting pictures upon your return............

Stay safe!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Lady Di,

DW and I just got into the Mt. Rushmore KOA. Will be for three nights, leaving on Thursday. Site 188. Come on by!

Jim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Dave and Linda, Antelope Island had no sites to reserve when I found out about it, but we are planning to visit.
> 
> Mike, DH and I were at Arches about 10 years ago. Absolutely Beautiful!
> 
> ...


>>>Lady Di â€œ- â€¦with asthma, at this time of the year hookups could be important.â€

I think youâ€™ll be pleasantly surprised. In our familyâ€™s experience, there just arenâ€™t a lot of allergens in the park.

>>>â€Wednesday we head to Fort Collins, Colorado.â€

Well, now â€" that happens to be our present 20. Weâ€™re working on rewiring a cook trailer for the kidâ€™s summer camp for at-risk kids â€" taking longer than I had planned. It was built for the Army during Desert Storm, and is wired middle-east style. Also have to scout up some other items. We'll be busy for a while.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Hi all, We are now in the Grand Island area of Nebraska. So far, my impressions along route 80 are, Illinois is flat, Iowa is rolling hills, and Nebraska is windy. Now mind you, these are what we have seen so far. Today is a windy day.


How true of a description!!!








Have fun.


----------

